# Banax vs Tanacom



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I am looking to buy a deep drop rig and doing some research. It seems most folks like the Tanacom 1000 but I keep reading(THT mostly) the Banax is better in a side by side comparison.
The Tanacom spoiled with Dendoh is about $800 at most places online. Banax is a bit more based off prices. I have found.

I am new to this so I am looking to learn. What do y’all say. Tanacom, Banax, Both?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Subscribed. I don’t have any hands on experience with a banax, so I’m all ears. I have used a tanacom on several difference occasions, and they work great for getting groceries, but they aren’t going to set any speed records due to the spool being pretty small. They don’t hold a ton of line, but definitely enough to get the job done. Price point is hard to beat for getting in the game. Hopefully others will chime in regarding the banax


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Go with the Daiwa, easier for parts and service. Banax is a good reel but if you have issues then that could be an issue.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I did the research and bought the Banax. If you go on the Frigate Sales website there is a video where he tears both reels apart and shows you the differences and why the banax is a better built reel. From what I gather Banax used to build the reels for daiwa. As for service, Frigate sales services them but rarely has one come back in for any issues. I bought the reel, rod, line everything from Frigate sales. I haven't used it yet but I feel like I bought the right setup based on the research I did.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Bluecape said:


> I did the research and bought the Banax. If you go on the Frigate Sales website there is a video where he tears both reels apart and shows you the differences and why the banax is a better built reel. From what I gather Banax used to build the reels for daiwa. As for service, Frigate sales services them but rarely has one come back in for any issues. I bought the reel, rod, line everything from Frigate sales. I haven't used it yet but I feel like I bought the right setup based on the research I did.


Research is a powerful tool! I bet you will be more than happy with your choice. And the fact that you are well educated on both reels and feel good about your choice is all that matters. There is a lot to be said for doing your own homework and making an educated decision. I’m excited for you to go bust some deep water delicacies


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

100% agree with Bluecape's post above. I own a Tanacom 1000 and now 2 Banex 1000's and have put both thru the pace's to the point at times that I've had to pour water on both to get them cooled down. Both performed well, but I give the edge to Banex as it has a faster retrieve. Plus when you deal with James at Frigate Sales, you get one on one service whether it's just questions about deep dropping or service/sales. He's located in Baton Rouge so shipping if needed is virtually overnite. The Banex is a bit more expensive, but when you look at the whole picture, Banex has you covered. Call James and talk to him. He will give you the straight scoop and sells deep drop rods as well. Tight Lines!:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can only speak from my experiences with both reels and some hear-say from a couple others.

Go with the Daiwa. To me it's a no-brainer. They are a great value at the price, have an excellent track record considering how many are sold vs how many are returned with true manufacturers errors and service/parts availability makes for easy maintenance and repairs. Practically every local shop carries them so you have an "in-reach" support center.

I've fished with them for 12yrs now and have never experienced any problems.

just my .02


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I don’t own either one.... yet, but The comparison between banax and the “competition” is pretty cut and dry from an engineering standpoint. The components seem to be superior on the Banax. If a tanacom will last 12 Year’s without a failure then that’s a huge win..... but if a Banax in Theory can last 3 times that, and I can fish it untill I’m an old man and still pass it down to my son..... now that’s a home run in my book. Seldom do they “make things like they used to” , but in my opinion the Banax is built like a tank for its price point comparison. 
This thread got me intrigued so I also did some poking around. Being able to walk into any tackle store and have a service contact for a Tanacom is pretty convenient, but to me it’s not a deal breaker to have to ship it to battonrouge and have immediate turn around with excellent customer service. 
And at the end of the day the retrieve is faster on the Banax which is a pretty big factor. I’m not knocking the tanacoms a bit, as they are awesome little reels for a killer price...... but I’ll most likely be buying a Banax when the time comes to get another grocery getter. This is an awesome thread with some very valid points and solid info. I love to learn, and this thread taught me several things about these 2 great reels


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I lean Tanacom because like the above posted it’s so popular. It is hard to argue with years of generally good feedback.
But, based off the reading I have done, the Banax is likely a better reel. I watched the side by side comparison of the tear down. 

I am gonna think on it for another week or so before purchasing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ive been through at least 50 Tanacom 1000’s needing a simple service only. I did have one where the main shaft had broken. I thought it was stainless steel but it is plated brass. I had to completely dismantle the reel to replace that main shaft. Other than that all I have seen were easy peasy. 

I need to look at the Bantax and take it apart.

The Shimano Beastmaster is much like the Daiwa in design.


----------

